# Gurbani Kirtan #2 -Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi



## kaur-1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Gurbani Kirtan Mp3 Player - Shabad #2 -Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi*
SGGSJ Angg 365

  Guru *Amar Das* 
 Awsw mhlw 4 Gru 2
*aasaa mehalaa 4 ghar 2*
 Aasaa, Fourth Mehl, Second House:

 <> siqgur pRswid ]
*ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||*
 One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 qUM krqw sicAwru mYfw sWeI ]
*thoon karathaa sachiaar maiddaa saanee ||*
 You are the True Creator, my Lord Master.

 jo qau BwvY soeI QIsI jo qUM dyih soeI hau pweI ]1] rhwau ]
*jo tho bhaavai soee thheesee jo thoon dhaehi soee ho paaee ||1|| rehaao ||*
 That which is pleasing to Your Will, comes to pass. Whatever You give, that is what I receive. ||1||Pause||

 sB qyrI qUM sBnI iDAwieAw ]
*sabh thaeree thoon sabhanee dhhiaaeiaa ||*
 All are Yours; all meditate on You.

 ijs no ik®pw krih iqin nwm rqnu pwieAw ]
*jis no kirapaa karehi thin naam rathan paaeiaa ||*
 He alone, whom You bless with Your Mercy, obtains the jewel of the Naam.

 gurmuiK lwDw mnmuiK gvwieAw ]
*guramukh laadhhaa manamukh gavaaeiaa ||*
 The Gurmukhs obtain it, and the self-willed manmukhs lose it.

 quDu Awip ivCoiVAw Awip imlwieAw ]1]
*thudhh aap vishhorriaa aap milaaeiaa ||1||*
 You Yourself separate the mortals, and You Yourself unite them. ||1||

 qUM drIAwau sB quJ hI mwih ]
*thoon dhareeaao sabh thujh hee maahi ||*
 You are the River - all are within You.

 quJ ibnu dUjw koeI nwih ]
*thujh bin dhoojaa koee naahi ||*
 Other than You, there is no one at all.

 jIA jMq siB qyrw Kylu ]
*jeea janth sabh thaeraa khael ||*
 All beings and creatures are your play-things.

 ivjoig imil ivCuiVAw sMjogI mylu ]2]
*vijog mil vishhurriaa sanjogee mael ||2||*
 The united ones are separated, and the separated ones are re-united. ||2||

 ijs no qU jwxwieih soeI jnu jwxY ]
*jis no thoo jaanaaeihi soee jan jaanai ||*
 That humble being, whom You inspire to understand, understands;

 hir gux sd hI AwiK vKwxY ]
*har gun sadh hee aakh vakhaanai ||*
 he continually speaks and chants the Glorious Praises of the Lord.

 ijin hir syivAw iqin suKu pwieAw ]
*jin har saeviaa thin sukh paaeiaa ||*
 One who serves the Lord, obtains peace.

 shjy hI hir nwim smwieAw ]3]
*sehajae hee har naam samaaeiaa ||3||*
 He is easily absorbed in the Lord's Name. ||3||

 qU Awpy krqw qyrw kIAw sBu hoie ]
*thoo aapae karathaa thaeraa keeaa sabh hoe ||*
 You Yourself are the Creator; by Your doing, all things come to be.

 quDu ibnu dUjw Avru n koie ]
*thudhh bin dhoojaa avar n koe ||*
 Without You, there is no other at all.

 qU kir kir vyKih jwxih soie ]
*thoo kar kar vaekhehi jaanehi soe ||*
 You watch over the creation, and understand it.

 jn nwnk gurmuiK prgtu hoie ]4]1]53]
*jan naanak guramukh paragatt hoe ||4||1||53||*
 O servant Nanak, the Lord is revealed to the Gurmukh. ||4||1||53||​


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Live Kirtan #2:Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi*

Nice initiate !! Please keep it up!! 

Can you see the Gurumukhi Fonts now? Feedback plesae.
Regards,


----------



## kaur-1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Live Kirtan #2:Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi*



Aman Singh said:


> Nice initiate !! Please keep it up!!
> 
> Can you see the Gurumukhi Fonts now? Feedback plesae.
> Regards,



Maybe "Gurbaniwebthick" may solve <> siqgur pRswid
The Khanda is showing with "gurbanilipi" it seems. 

BTW "Webakharthick" does not work ie. does not change the words to gurmukhi.

I dont know if others can see the font.

p/s: as the order of the shabads changes everytime i open livekirtan, I have decided to use my own order.


----------



## Admin (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Live Kirtan #2:Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi*



kaur-1 said:


> Maybe "Gurbaniwebthick" may solve <> siqgur pRswid
> The Khanda is showing with "gurbanilipi" it seems.
> 
> BTW "Webakharthick" does not work ie. does not change the words to gurmukhi.
> ...



Just installed *Gurbaniwebthick*, Please checkout if it works. Thanks.


----------



## kaur-1 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: Live Kirtan #2:Tu Dariyao Sabh Tujh Hi Mahi*



Aman Singh said:


> Just installed *Gurbaniwebthick*, Please checkout if it works. Thanks.



Excellant!. Works now. Thanks.


----------

